# Kinda diggin this one!



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

AEB-L @61 Aluminum Bronze bolsters with stabilized Bog Oak. 1 of a 4 piece set.


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 19, 2019)

That makes 2 of us!


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Thank you brother! I’ve been a member for quite a few years on here but have never posted until now I don’t believe. Figured I’d better as I’m starting to lean more into the cutlery direction lately.


----------



## Jville (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks great man. Love to see a choil shot and perhaps a more detailed spine shot.


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 19, 2019)

Beauty! Glued, pinned or brazed bolsters?


----------



## Michi (Mar 19, 2019)

DukeHarley said:


> AEB-L @61 Aluminum Bronze bolsters with stabilized Bog Oak. 1 of a 4 piece set.


That's a very sleek and elegant design. Both high-tech and stylish. I like this a lot!


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Jville said:


> Looks great man. Love to see a choil shot and perhaps a more detailed spine shot.


Sure thing! I will when I get home from work. 

Jay


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

merlijny2k said:


> Beauty! Glued, pinned or brazed bolsters?


Pinned. I made a press for pinning on bolsters. I’ll post pic. Works great. Got idea and design from Dustin Williams. 

Jay


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 20, 2019)

Clean work! I really like the dovetailed bolsters.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Clean work! I really like the dovetailed bolsters.


Thank you!


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice press!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice looking knife, very clean.


----------



## mhpr262 (Mar 28, 2019)

A very elegant design, I like it a lot. For practical use I would have rounded the front end edge of the brass bolster a bit more, that would make it more comfortable to use with a pinch grip.


----------

